# What is the shelf life of protein powder



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

I have some extra cash so before I have the chance to blow it i think I want to stock pile some protien powder but how long does an unopened  can of powder last?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2002)

I think they probably say around 2-3 years or so? I have a can here that says 05/04, I bought it a few months ago.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

Is there anyway of telling if it has gone bad?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

when you start squirting


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> when you start squirting


sounds like you're the king squirt, add a little mct's and there ya go.


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> sounds like you're the king squirt, add a little mct's and there ya go.



Bastard...don`t bring those horrid memories back  I was almost going to aplply for a job at McDonalds


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 17, 2002)

well, atleast you know the toilets are clean there ,from what i gather or heard.


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm going to guess the first thing is that it may taste a bit stale, that may not have anything to do with the protein though, not sure.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 18, 2002)

if protien is sealed tighly and stored in a cool, dry and away from any sunlight it should last atleast 3 years. IMHO


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 18, 2002)

ok thanks guys


----------

